# Dug this nice green champagne today



## east texas terry (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 23, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> View attachment 217620View attachment 217621


Is it a turn mold bottle? I have a lime and light green ones I just found recently. I love the kick ups on them.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## east texas terry (Jan 23, 2021)

No it is not a turn mold bottle


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 23, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> No it is not a turn mold bottle


In the picture I sent the one on the right is a turn mold bottle, no seam. The darker one on the right is blown in a mold, lip is applied. I have found and dug alot. All are slicks. I saw windows in Fort Ticonderoga that were made up of turn mold bottle bottoms. It was very neat. I wish I had a picture.  I don't have enough yet but I find them often enough. One day maybe.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## east texas terry (Jan 23, 2021)

Bobby you are right this is a turn mold bottle the seam all the way to the top  Do think a 1930 or i940 
east texas terry


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 23, 2021)

If it does not have any side seam it is not a turn mold bottle.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 23, 2021)

I believe they are wine bottles not champagne. The kick up was for impurities in wine to settle. Maybe a wives tale. Not sure how old because wine bottle are not my forte. I believe they used this type of bottle later on in other countries. I think I may need help with this one. Hope I helped a little. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 23, 2021)

*Turning a bottle in a mold obliterates side seams.  I can't recall ever seeing a French wine bottle with side seams.  Terry's bottle appears to be a French champagne which must be a turn-mold bottle to be consistent with the form.

There is a subtle difference between the forms of champagne and  burgundy bottles, but all these bottle forms are turn-molds.

Sediment trap is a collector myth.  The kick-up began as a way to put a flat bottom rim on a free-blown bottle.  The kick-up is retained in these French traditional forms, even though it no longer has any function.   On early wine bottles, an exaggerated kick-up offered the bonus of keeping finger away from sharp glass pontil scars.



*


----------



## Found a collection (Jan 23, 2021)

Harry, I am enthralled over your knowledge and explanation. I have a Hock wine bottle "Carmel Oriental " with Hebrew embossment. 
  Where do I sign up for your classes online?


----------



## east texas terry (Jan 23, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I believe they are wine bottles not champagne. The kick up was for impurities in wine to settle. Maybe a wives tale. Not sure how old because wine bottle are not my forte. I believe they used this type of bottle later on in other countries. I think I may need help with this one. Hope I helped a little.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.





Harry Pristis said:


> *Turning a bottle in a mold obliterates side seams.  I can't recall ever seeing a French wine bottle with side seams.  Terry's bottle appears to be a French champagne which must be a turn-mold bottle to be consistent with the form.
> 
> There is a subtle difference between the forms of champagne and  burgundy bottles, but all these bottle forms are turn-molds.
> 
> ...


Thank,s for the


Harry Pristis said:


> *Turning a bottle in a mold obliterates side seams.  I can't recall ever seeing a French wine bottle with side seams.  Terry's bottle appears to be a French champagne which must be a turn-mold bottle to be consistent with the form.
> 
> There is a subtle difference between the forms of champagne and  burgundy bottles, but all these bottle forms are turn-molds.
> 
> ...





Harry Pristis said:


> *Turning a bottle in a mold obliterates side seams.  I can't recall ever seeing a French wine bottle with side seams.  Terry's bottle appears to be a French champagne which must be a turn-mold bottle to be consistent with the form.
> 
> There is a subtle difference between the forms of champagne and  burgundy bottles, but all these bottle forms are turn-molds.
> 
> ...


thank for info
 Terry


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 24, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *Turning a bottle in a mold obliterates side seams.  I can't recall ever seeing a French wine bottle with side seams.  Terry's bottle appears to be a French champagne which must be a turn-mold bottle to be consistent with the form.
> 
> There is a subtle difference between the forms of champagne and  burgundy bottles, but all these bottle forms are turn-molds.
> 
> ...


So these are champagne bottles and not wine? The left one's seam goes up to the lip. The one on the right is a turn mold bottle with of course no seam. Not the same type wine bottle you are referring to.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 24, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> So these are champagne bottles and not wine?



*These two appear to be wine bottles, but they are not champagne bottles.  Compare your bottles to the silhouettes I posted.*


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 25, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *These two appear to be wine bottles, but they are not champagne bottles.  Compare your bottles to the silhouettes I posted.*


The one on the left is seamed . Is this the type of wine you never saw. I love your posts...respect.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 25, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> The one on the left is seamed . Is this the type of wine you never saw. I love your posts...respect.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



*I believe I specified French wine bottles.  " I can't recall ever seeing a French wine bottle with side seams. "  Your bottle could be made somewhere else, borrowing generally from the French form.  It may be an American wine bottle.  Here's an example of an American bottle which borrows from the French wine form.



*


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 25, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *I believe I specified French wine bottles.  " I can't recall ever seeing a French wine bottle with side seams. "  Your bottle could be made somewhere else, borrowing generally from the French form.  It may be an American wine bottle.  Here's an example of an American bottle which borrows from the French wine form.
> 
> View attachment 217790*


 Oui, merci beaucoup.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

